# What juijutsu throws are used in MMA?



## Makalakumu (Jun 9, 2005)

I was wondering what traditional juijutsu throws are actually used and seen regularly in the UFC?

Typically, when I do randori, I get down into my old wrestlers stance and many of the throws I work in Dan Zan Ryu Juijutsu become more difficult (not impossible).  A person who goes in for an o goshi or a seio nage has got to move a large distance to get low enough to try.  Usually, by then, I can put my head to their back, whip around and sprawl them out or go for the leg and take them down to grapple.

I imagine a good MMA fighter would be able to shoot any good judoka before they could get any of the big throws.  

What do you think?  What have you seen that works regarding juijutsu throws?


----------



## bignick (Jun 9, 2005)

The wrestling style stance has become very common in competition judo. Although it does reasonably foil a lot of throws that require you to get your center of balance underneath the opponents(most of the hip throws, seoinage's, etc...) it makes some throws ridiculousy easy. Hiza Guruma or Sasae Tsurikomi Ashi come to mind, especially when they try to apply kuzushi by muscling you. As they drive forward with their center of gravity temporarily no longer above their feet is the perfect time to block the ankle or knee. Though not "big" enough to do much damage in a MMA match, they do create some openings and can be applied fast. I could see using some sacrifices, as well. I could see yoko gake in an MMA match. In my experience it is a pretty powerful throw, simple, and has a nasty habit of banging your opponents head against the mat.

 Tai otoshi would be pretty good too, but that one would be harder to pull off without a gi to grab onto. Getting into that wide deep stance also leaves you vulnerable to some of the reaps like ko uchi gari if they can get inside, one of my instructor's favorites for somebody in a strong defensive position is ko uchi makikomi. My favorite is o soto otoshi, the deep stance sets up perfectly for the throw.


----------



## silatman (Jun 10, 2005)

Tai otoshi would be pretty good too, but that one would be harder to pull off without a gi to grab onto. Getting into that wide deep stance also leaves you vulnerable to some of the reaps like ko uchi gari if they can get inside, one of my instructor's favorites for somebody in a strong defensive position is ko uchi makikomi. My favorite is o soto otoshi, the deep stance sets up perfectly for the throw.[/QUOTE]


We dont train in a gi rather we have a standard t-shirt but we do use the gi pants for the extra stretch. The Tai otoshi is one of the throws that we do but we do a modified version. All you need do is  strapple the wrist with one hand and go under the arm at the bicep/armpit with the other. As this is the only way I have been taught the throw it is very easy to do and could be done without a shirt even. It is a devestating throw and have often wondered why you dont see it more often as an armbar submission is right there for the taking if the person is still conscious after they hit the mat.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jun 10, 2005)

Has anyone ever witnessed a big name in MMA pull off a classical throw?  I'm sure Royce Gracie has done a few of the foot sweeps...


----------



## silatman (Jun 10, 2005)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever witnessed a big name in MMA pull off a classical throw?  I'm sure Royce Gracie has done a few of the foot sweeps...


Not a big name in fact I wouldn't even guess who it was but he did this awesome throw that the other guy just didn't see coming or believe that he could be thrown from there.
 The thrower had the throwee against the cage with his back, the thrower had his back to the throwee and they were kind of hunched over toward the center of the cage.
The thrower then did a Koshi guramu type of throw and hammered this bloke.( hopefully this makes sense )
Poetry in motion, the commentators went nuts and couldn't stop talking about how good judo was for the next 5mins.
That was the only "real" throw I've ever seen.


----------



## RMACKD (Jun 10, 2005)

Karo Parisyan has pulled off some awesome throws in mma. He has a series on judo for mma out.


----------

